# mayl.de von Trojaner-Info getestet



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Trojaner-Info hat mayl.de getestet.
Das ist zwar schon etwas her, ich habs aber erst jetzt gefunden:
http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/maylde.shtml

Das zeigt, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung nicht ganz allein bin.


----------

